# Radioamatierisms >  VEF 221

## elektrodig

Ir novērots ka šī tipa rādžiņi ar laiku paliek diezgan klusi. Kāpēc tas tā notiek un ko var darīt lai šo nepilnību novērstu. varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar šo problēmu agrāk?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jāmaina elektrolītiskie kondensatori.

----------


## elektrodig

tev taisnība. nomainīju 1 elektrolītisko sākuma pakāpē skaņa uzreiz reizes 3 palika stiprāka.

----------

